# Snow/ice build up on wipers... Prevention??



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey i was just wondering if anyone had any tricks or products that helped reduce or even eliminate the snow and ice build up on the truck's wipes. I hate leaning out the window when its 30 some odd degrees out and having to slam the wipers just to clear the snow and ice buildup...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

better heater


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

grandview;1350171 said:


>


Where can I pickup a set and could you include a price sheet


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I keep a few spares ,just in case.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

One thing that helps is to put RainX on your windshield every couple weeks because that makes the snow and ice flake off way easier. Use winter wiper blades if you aren't already. Lastly, try a low temp windshield de-icer so you can just squirt a bunch on the snow/Ice and melt it. I know these aren't innovative ideas, but they help out. I just keep a scraper on my passenger's side and pull over every once in a while.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

beach front shack in Cancun


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

grandview;1350185 said:


> I keep a few spares ,just in case.


Holy Crap Batman we can't just monkey around :laughing::laughing:


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

RRain X latitudes work very well. They are expensive but worth every dime. Use Rain X winter formula in your washer bottle as well.


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have seen heated wiper blades but can't remember where...
Had the delay wipers get screwed up on a truck once and the stop point was halfway up - that actually worked pretty nicely


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I realize this probably won't be the most popular response, but that recycled coffee is good for a lot more than just writing your name in the snow. I only recommend that you close your window first before turning on the wipers.


----------



## Ford Guy (Feb 7, 2007)

heated wiper blades
www.everblades.com


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

coldcoffee;1350300 said:


> I realize this probably won't be the most popular response, but that recycled coffee is good for a lot more than just writing your name in the snow. I only recommend that you close your window first before turning on the wipers.


That is nasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I'd fire some one who did that with my equipment.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Hahahah I would be pissed if someone poured coffee on my windshield..... 
but i have heard RainX works well! 
Still open to any open suggestions though!


----------



## CS-LAWNSERVICE (Sep 3, 2011)

Plow man Foster;1350392 said:


> Hahahah I would be pissed if someone poured coffee on my windshield.....
> but i have heard RainX works well!
> Still open to any open suggestions though!


Do not think he was talking of pouring it more like squirting it,after drinking it you know recycled coffee


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I was thinking of posting heated washer fluid (you can buy kits), but heated blades sounds even better.

Also, rain-x the blades themselves to discourage snow from sticking...and be sure to use beam-style blades, or at least those awful rubber boot covered "winter" frame blades that don't wipe well in any conditions.


----------



## grassmowerman (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anyone experimented with fluid film on windshield for snow and ice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I use the shock method, it keeps the snow from building up


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

BPS#1;1350372 said:


> That is nasty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I'd fire some one who did that with my equipment.


I kind of figured that would be someones response, but the truth of the matter, despite what your mother may have taught you, it is in fact sterile. Aside from the higher temp, it also contains salts & urea, which gives at least 3 melting properties. Historically at times of war & for dwellers in the bush, it works as an antiseptic for wound care. Indian tribes including Eskimo's often times use it as a means of tanning & waterproofing their hides or skins. I wasn't suggesting to make a habit of it, but in an emergency situation it works & could save your life.

What's really nasty, is touching public surfaces like door handles, faucets, pressing the button on a soft drink dispenser or ATM machine, using someone's pen, or even shaking hands. Those surfaces have every bacteria you can imagine & that is usually how people get sick & spread virus. If you want to really see whats nasty, take a black light into a restroom or a hotel room (high end, doesn't matter) with the room dark, that will put nasty into perspective really fast.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Despite what internet factoids and Bear Grylls meme pics tell you, "sterile" is not the be-all and end-all of safety and non-grossness...it just means nothing is living in it. Sterility alone does not preclude poisons, corrosive agents, etc. Urine from a healthy person with a healthy diet is not going to have anything poisonous in it but it is corrosive (just ask someone with split streams and decorative metal furniture right next to their toilet)...though that wouldn't matter in the grand scheme of things when saltwater is thrown on your truck all night anyway.

I'd be more concerned about the smell. Besides stinking up the outside of the truck (which is likely to be rinsed by road saltwater), if your HVAC system gets its intake at the cowl you could potentially end up with a nasty smelling heater.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

grassmowerman;1350478 said:


> Has anyone experimented with fluid film on windshield for snow and ice.


That's a negative. The only time I would consider using this is if you were about to drive off a cliff and didn't want to see the impact.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

I know this might seem weird, but don't use the windshield defroster while plowing. It's a weird concept, but it decreases the overall temperature of the windshield. That way instead of snow hitting a warm windshield and instantly melting and instantly turning to ice, the snow "bounces off" of the windshield more and doesn't melt into ice. 

Also the orange Rain-X stuff works better than most washer fluid. I run it year round and like others said, a good set of wipers.


----------



## tjslider (Sep 16, 2010)

X2 on NOT using the defroster. Rain-x on the windshield and the snow never sticks.
TJ


----------



## grassmowerman (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm New so what is the shock method ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

hit the pile's so hard that the snow falls of your truck.....


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

This is how i get it off now. 



but its not economical!

Also its not the piles thats the problem... I have heated mirrors and stuff but dont use the defroster on the windshield. Really i only have a problem when the snow is Blowing...


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh I forgot to mention to treat the windshield with Rain-X, not just using the orange Rain-X washer fluid.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

i,ll second the comment about not using the defroster

i,ve been plowing roads for many years and have found if you keep the windshield
as cold as possible, you'll have less issues with ice buildup

also you can take a towel, wet it, wring it out good and stuff it along the bottom of the 
windshield if you feel the need to run your defroster Thumbs Up


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever used the Wiper Shaker Product if so Pro's / Con's

http://www.winterequipment.com/winter/Accessories/WiperShaker.htm

Looks like a good idea in therory


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

*Heated wipers!!!*

you will never regret spending $140 on this ever!!! www.everblades.com wipers can be completely froze with an inch of ice on them and you flip the toggle switch to turn them on and they are tottally melted off in couple min... you will never need another solution!!!!


----------



## LHL Inc. (Oct 13, 2008)

dont get the cheap brands though get everblades!!!


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

grandview;1350171 said:


>


Thanks for that good laugh:laughing:


----------



## Moonlighter (Mar 31, 2008)

A good old timers trick is to Vaseline or Sillglide the wipers - only the parts that will never contact the windshield, I do it to the door seals all the time but am going to try it this year to see if it actually works.


----------

